# Shooting style for beginner



## Letourneur (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello,

my main question here, I think, is about anchorage point and shooting styles.

about a month ago I got a HTS slingshot from Bill Hays and started shooting with it as a complete beginner. I watched a lot of youtube videos on shooting slingshots but took Mr. Hays tutorials as my main reference. Naturally, I adopted his half-butterfly style (I'm not sure if there is an other term for it but I guess you'll know what I'm talking about)

Now a month into it, I believe it's going well (at the very least I'm having fun and I'm improving) but I realised there is so many aspect of taking a shot that you need to look for to get accuracy and consistency. As far as I understand so far there is: you stance, your hold on the slingshot, your hold/release of the pouch, your reference point, your anchorage point, ...

With so many things to do at once, it's not always so easy to find out why your shot went off target, exactly what to adjust. With that half-butterfly style, the aspects of the anchorage point/reference point seem especially vague. At what height, what distance should I place my pouch hand? how should I tilt my head to get my reference point? Etc The standard archery stand (thumb into to corner of the mouth or so, sorry if I get the terms wrong) seems much easier to follow.

But let's say I like those extra inches of draw length and that my goal would be to eventually shoot well in that style.

Do you guys think it would be a good idea to first start with that thumb on my mouth until I fine tune my stance/slingshot hold/pouch hold and then move to half-butterfly when those are consistent?

Or would that just be developing bad habits (considering my goal) and I should stick with learning everything at once as I want it to be?

I'm sure there is not a clear answer to that but I'd really like to see what you guys think

Thank you!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

When I draw past my cheek (I have a high anchor, right below my eye) I just continue through with my pouch hand...I pretend there is an imaginary line that I must continue to follow....and my top band ends up lightly touching my cheek...I just try to find that same spot each time I shoot.
I would suggest shooting a short archers draw until you find your anchor point and then put the long bands on...but that is just my opinion.... I'm not an expert...it is just what I had to do to find my long draw anchor...I am sure you will figure it out just by continuing to practice...sometimes it just takes persistence + trial and error..

Good luck...keep shooting!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am just glad you are here and more importantly having fun.

I recommend one bite at a time approach. Video yourself shooting and watch it. Pick one thing that week to focus on.

I bet you will find that just by focusing on one part the whole process gets better.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Not been shooting long myself, but short draw and short range (about 5 meters) got me relatively consistent most days.

Video also helps a lot, talk to the camera after each shot, say which shots hit their mark, where the ones that didn't went in terms of a click face and why you think they didn't go where you expected.

For such a simple thing, I found there is an amazing amount to learn. But the most important part is to keep enjoying the ride and learn as you go. There are many wonderful people here and advice is always available.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use the same method as MikmaqWarrior. I lightly touch the top band on my cheek below my right eye. I really don't see the need to start with another approach before shooting half butterfly. Full butterfly is the same.

Using this method and sighting down the bands,if your shot hits low use lighter ammo or stronger bands to bring the shot up. Or you can use a narrower fork. If the shot goes high use weaker bands or heavier ammo or wider forks.

Once you find the right combination stay with it till you become proficient. Then your brain, eye and hand will easily make the adjustments to other slingshot, band and ammo combinations.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Not been shooting long myself, but short draw and short range (about 5 meters) got me relatively consistent most days.
> Video also helps a lot, talk to the camera after each shot, say which shots hit their mark, where the ones that didn't went in terms of a click face and why you think they didn't go where you expected.
> For such a simple thing, I found there is an amazing amount to learn. But the most important part is to keep enjoying the ride and learn as you go. There are many wonderful people here and advice is always available.


Very good point about close up for learning. Get a big ole piece of cardboard (free and makes a cool sound when you punch holes in it) and draw a small target with a big +... tell the camera where you missed the tiny target (but where you hit the big ole piece of cardboard).


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Not been shooting long myself, but short draw and short range (about 5 meters) got me relatively consistent most days.
> ...


Very true, the amount of cardboard I've destroyed and still do on occasions makes recycling much easier as well as giving me a record of the session.

I always try to remember to get a snap with my camera phone of the catty with band setup next to the target results for my memory.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I use the same method as MikmaqWarrior. I lightly touch the top band on my cheek below my right eye. I really don't see the need to start with another approach before shooting half butterfly. Full butterfly is the same.
> Using this method and sighting down the bands,if your shot hits low use lighter ammo or stronger bands to bring the shot up. Or you can use a narrower fork. If the shot goes high use weaker bands or heavier ammo or wider forks.
> Once you find the right combination stay with it till you become proficient. Then your brain, eye and hand will easily make the adjustments to other slingshot, band and ammo combinations.


This is great advice. Right now you're having to think of each step, soon your sub- conscious will take over and do all that stuff for ya. 
Exact replication is what your looking for. If your having fun you will improve quickly. If you're shootin for any other reason you will burn out.


----------

